# G.Skill Trident Z RGB: ein Ramriegel leuchtet nicht



## Ares230 (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir einen neuen Pc zusammengeschraubt mit folgenden Komponenten:

Prozessor: I7 7700K
Mainboard: Asus Z270f
Ram: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3000 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit
GK: GeForce GTX 1070 von Asus
Betriebssystem: Win 10

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Die Ramriegel werden beide vom System erkannt doch nur einer leuchtet. In dem Programm "Asus Aura" wird nur ein Ramriegel erkannt.... Kann mir wer helfen wie ich beide zum leuchten bekomm? Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2017)

Funktioniert der Riegel wie er soll (abgesehen vom leuchten)? Sprich hast du stabile 16 GB RAM?

Falls ja ist wahrscheinlich schlichtweg die Beleuchtung des Riegels defekt. Funktioniert er dagegen gar nicht muss die übliche Suche beginnen (steckt er richtig und im richtigen Slot, funktioniert er einzeln usw.).


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Dezember 2017)

Gibs da von Gskill auch ne Software?
Das hier:https://www.gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control


----------



## Ares230 (30. Dezember 2017)

Er funktioniert einwandfrei, sprich ich bekomm die 16GB RAM raus. Und fest sitzt er auch. Ich hab auch schon beide Riegel getauscht um zu sehen ob es am Slot liegen kann aber nein es liegt an dem einen Riegel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2017)

Wenn alles andere perfekt funktioniert wäre denke ich das wahrscheinlichste dass schlicht die LED oder deren Ansteuerung im Riegel platt ist. 

In dem Falle müsste der Händler dir das Kit umtauschen.


----------



## Ares230 (30. Dezember 2017)

Hm ok dann bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als beide zurückzuschicken und umtauschen zu lassen. Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Cody_GSK (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

hast du die Module bereits austauschen lassen?

Sonst gibt es im G.SKILL Forum auch eine Anleitung dafür die LED Beleuchtung der Module zurückzusetzen, die du testen könntest.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------

